# Easier to pass SFQT in National Guard or Army?



## Solid Snake (Oct 19, 2019)

It's to my understanding that the SFQT is based out if the Army needs you in that MOS or not. So my question is, considering how National Guard is state wide, would it be easier to recieve that green beret because I would be joining the state vs joining federal? 

Apologies if I sound like a dip shit
Thanks


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2019)

Solid Snake said:


> Apologies if I sound like a dip shit


Apology accepted. 

Post an intro next, and then think before you post again.

- locked -


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm unlocking this so those with the long tab can weigh in...
@x SF med @Box @DeadZeppelin @NikNifSik @Viper1 and everyone else I've forgotten who has gone through the Q.


----------



## DZ (Oct 20, 2019)

Solid Snake said:


> Apologies if I sound like a dip shit
> Thanks



Sorry to break it to you but the training is the exact same. You're gonna have to work hard to earn it just like everyone else.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 20, 2019)

My apologies if I made it sound like I was asking whether or not I had to work hard. Im fully willing and capable of putting in the work to achieve that. What I was asking was whether the guard or the army was more accepting of candidates who pass training.
Thanks for responding


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 20, 2019)

I can’t comment on the training process differences between Guard vs. Active. Once at SFAS and Q-course, you are all there together. Train hard and get through SFAS first.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 20, 2019)

Solid Snake said:


> My apologies if I made it sound like I was asking whether or not I had to work hard. Im fully willing and capable of putting in the work to achieve that. *What I was asking was whether the guard or the army was more accepting of candidates who pass training.*
> Thanks for responding



The National Guard is still the Army; usually we'd make that comparison as guard/reserves versus active duty.

For clarification; who are you talking about when you say "guard or army"; the guys on the teams, the units, the components themselves? 
Might be important to provide that distinction if you want your question answered.


----------



## NikNifSik (Oct 20, 2019)

Solid Snake said:


> My apologies if I made it sound like I was asking whether or not I had to work hard. I'm fully willing and capable of putting in the work to achieve that. What I was asking was whether the guard or the army was more accepting of candidates who pass training.
> Thanks for responding



As many others have commented, I am a little confused about what exactly you are asking. That being said, right now the active Army is hurting on guys. If you have the required credentials (whatever they currently are; 110GT, APFT score, rank, etc) there should be very little resistance from the SOF side getting you an SFAS date. If you pass that, your unit and branch will work out when to let you attend the Q. I am not too spun up on Guard stuff, so I will leave that for someone else to touch on. The bottom line, if you have the minimum requirements and can pass selection, you are going to the Q.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 20, 2019)

Solid Snake said:


> would it be easier to recieve that green beret because I would be joining the state vs joining federal?


Same standards, same SFAS, same SFQC...  excel or fail.


----------



## AWP (Oct 20, 2019)

AWP said:


> I'm unlocking this *so those with the long tab can weigh in.*..





Cookie_ said:


> Post



Unless you possess a MOS the staff is unaware of, please go do pushups.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 20, 2019)

AWP said:


> Unless you possess a MOS the staff is unaware of, please go do pushups.


Somehow missed your post. 

Apologies, I'll go beat my face.


----------

